# Sunday, July 19th, Destin -> Nipple, 131 Hole, Spurr



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Had boat ready at 5am, fishing partner flaked. Decided to go solo. Skipped catching bait to beat the thunderstorms that were closing in on the pass. Non-stop to the Nipple, water is still dirty, only saw one or two other boats. 














Trolled some skirted ballyhoo for a fews minutes and decided to pickup and head south. 131 Hole looked about the same, so headed to the Spurr. Water a little better, still no weedlines or anything worth mentioning -- but hooked up to a really nice (65+) wahoo, which I lost boatside forgetting that my leader was about 80 billion feet long past the swivel for some reason, and trying to do too much at once (freespool + clicker rod in holder, grab leader, wrestle fish, gaff, while stearing the boat slightly to port to keep other lines untangled) and totally n00b'd it on the gaff.
















Quite a bit of cursing later, stuck to the high speed spread to reduce the amount of crap I had to deal with, and boated two wahoos (31, 39) within about 20 minutes. Saw an opening on the garmin XM sattelite weather, and hauled ass home to fire up the grill.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Good on you going alone. Thats a nice one on the deck good to hear you caught two. Sorry about the large one but you gave us some thing to shoot for next week. If you ever need a crew give us a call. Gene Team Recess


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

That Regulator is one beautiful boat. There is a 26 at the marina I fish out of and it is something to behold. I am not an expert by any means on that type of fishing but if you used a wind on leader you wouldn't have to deal with all of that leadering problem when you are fishing solo. Just a suggestion. That plate of food really looked good. Thanks for the report.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks. I use wind on leaders -- the problem is that I had multistrand to an offshore loop (double crimped) to the lure itself, and for some reason that cable was about 12 feet long 



Tight lines,

xyzzy.


----------

